# Litmmpro-- Powassan Mud bog Edited Film



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Check it out guys headed up to Powassan Ontario Canada to film a mud bog, it was there first annual races and I made a short film. Its got everything from Modded Can-ams, hot flag girls and kick **** POV footage from gopro. as well as music from Within Reason.. Check it out First Annual Powassan Atv Bog 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! I saw RDC in there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man! That makes me want to go out and rip on my brute. Awesome video once again. I'm a fan of the flag girls. The bikes were cool too.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man that dark red brute force looked like it could get down


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid i need some hp like them boys.


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments and there some beasty bikes for sure!!!


----------

